# I got clobbered by the buck fairy



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I am happy they are all healthy and Mom's doing great, but couldn't I have gotten at least one girl?

Here is Katie with her Four Boys!

This is my first time posting a picture, so I hope it works.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...oh no! :lol: but they're cute


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Haha, at least they're cute  Sorry you didn't get a doe, but congrats on the adorable boys!


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, they are all very cute, and they all have blue eyes just like their mom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I feel you pain! Out of 4 does that have kidded so far, I've only gotten one doe!  lol!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Clobbered by the Buck Fairy.":ROFL:

Congrats they all look healthy!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Adorable! I love their coloring - they look like 2 sets of twins rather than 1 set of quads


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Darn, J.O.Y. Farm, I sure hope I get more than one doe out of four births. However, after this, I might be happy if I just got one.
I have five more to go. One is due any minute, and another is due any day.

Katie is my only blue eyed doe, so I was hoping for a blue eyed girl out of her. 

The buck I used has brown eyes. So, no chance with anyone else.
I could have used a really nice blue eyed buck, but I went with the one that had the best milk production lines. So, we shall see.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, they do look like two sets of twins. Two of them look just like the mom, and the other two look just like the dad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

No, I'm not keeping any of them.
I have become really good friends with a lady that lives close by me. She has lot of really top quality ND's, and she lets me pick any one of her bucks to use.

It's greatest thing for me. I can pick from a pool of really nice bucks that will best compliment my individual doe, and I don't have to keep a sticky buck or worry about accidental breeding's.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so adorable. I am sorry you didn't get any does.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable. My Nigey has gave us twin bucklings the first time and triplet bucklings the second time. Nigey wethers are easy to place as pets, though. At least, they are here in Central Maine.

This year we bred her to a different buck. She's due very soon with what I am assuming are four doelings. She owes me! ;-)


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I feel ya. Last year our Nigerian had 4 babies and the only girl passed away. People like Nigerian wethers as pets though :sun:


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha She does owe you. My girl had triplet doelings her first time. 

Of course, I didn't own her then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

armortrails said:


> Darn, J.O.Y. Farm, I sure hope I get more than one doe out of four births. However, after this, I might be happy if I just got one.
> I have five more to go. One is due any minute, and another is due any day.
> 
> Katie is my only blue eyed doe, so I was hoping for a blue eyed girl out of her.
> ...


Had another one kid yesterday and got a buck and a doe! Whoo! Two does!! Haha!

That's a bummer!! Maybe next year you'll get a BE'ed for kid


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your doe. Me Too! My other doe delivered two does! Here are some pictures. They also look just like their dad.

I'm a girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What cuties!!!!


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

So cute! We got all boys this year too!


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

armortrails said:


> No, I'm not keeping any of them.
> I have become really good friends with a lady that lives close by me. She has lot of really top quality ND's, and she lets me pick any one of her bucks to use.
> 
> It's greatest thing for me. I can pick from a pool of really nice bucks that will best compliment my individual doe, and I don't have to keep a sticky buck or worry about accidental breeding's.


That sounds so nice to have available! I "got clobbered by the the buck fairy" in a different way: gave in to buying two of them because I didn't like the other options around here, lol.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

grindylo said:


> That sounds so nice to have available! I "got clobbered by the the buck fairy" in a different way: gave in to buying two of them because I didn't like the other options around here, lol.


I know that I am really lucky to have this option. Otherwise, I would have no choice than to keep bucks too.

I was able to go over and pick out a buck and bring him home for two months. No offence to the people who love their bucks, but I couldn't get that stinky thing off my property fast enough.

He was actually really sweet too. I wormed him, gave him his copper bolus, and trimmed his hooves while he was here. He put up less of a fight, and was better behaved than any of my girls.

I was dreading doing any of it too, but I knew that she was like clockwork when it came to doing those things. So, I wanted to make sure I returned him in the same shape or better shape than I got him.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The one buck I ever rented was very mellow, BUT he was anemic, lice covered, and real skinny with bad hooves (stupid mistake on my part, even bringing him home!) So I fed him well and he gained weight, fixed the hooves, treated his lice, wormed him and made him somewhat healthy again.

Of course after all that care he only got one doe pregnant, and I had to assist because it was a nigie-lamancha breeding! That was a year ago, and I guess he died over the winter, due to poor care maybe?  

Anyways bucks are a pain in the butt for me and I learned you have to be careful who you rent from...you're lucky to have such nice bucks available!


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I just bought 2 bucks. One Alpine and one ND. I'm hoping not to have to buy another buck for 4 years.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute! Hopefully the doe fairy will be good for you with the rest of your does.


----------

